

Ask HN: Your development setup for Ubuntu? - csomar

Hi,
I'm bored, so to change things, I installed Ubuntu 9 and decided to do some light web development on it.<p>I made some research on the web but found nothing interesting.<p>So Ubuntu users, what software do you use for your development and productivity?<p>So far, I installed Chrome, Skype, PHP, Abyss, MySql and Aptana.
======
landyman
I've used Ubuntu for about 3 years, and use Firefox/Firebug, Emacs plus the
emacs-goodies package. While emacs is a bit long to learn, I find that it's
incredibly efficient. I also use Apache, nginx, Python/Django, PHP, and MySql
to do local testing.

Every now and then I try some different envrironments, and last week was one
of those times. So far, I've liked gedit a lot and may switch to it eventually
-- it has some nice plugins: colors/syntax highlighting, integrated shell,
autocomplete, etc. It's fast and a bit easier to use at first than emacs.

I liked NetBeans, but I couldn't get any of the plugins to work, so I ditched
it. I'm retrying Eclipse since the last time I tried it, it started to be
painfully slow. I also will try PyCharm as soon as I can get it to build.

